# Heavens Nightmare - Dorantana's Log



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

*Heavens Nightmare WIP*

So i started wargamming 5 weeks ago and i have fallen in love. I have been painting like a EEPIC BEAST to get my first 2 squads started and here is my painting log as i have evolved as a painter. I am only using the starter wargamming paint and tool set from GW to do my work for now.

*Whole Army (To Date)*









So this was my first squad. My first WH40K set was a Chaos Thousand Sons squad. I assembled as normal but realized that i had forgotten to use the METAL front half of the torso and i used the standard torso's. That i addmit was a noob mistake made by me a beginner. The last figure of this squad i painted was my Chaos Sorcerer. He was fun to paint and i had just watched a video on Youtube of how to Drybrush so i gave it a wack and it turned out pretty epic. It is still one of my favorite i have done. 









*Chaos Spawn*
So i was givin by my friend a couple of pieces to put together a few figures AKA my Berzerker Squad shown below. He gave me 6 figures and a few bitz to use here and there. One of the figures had a random tentical arm on it and i noticed he had another random lobster claw lookin bit in his bit box so i pulled it out and modified it to go on the right shoulder. I painted and added a few combat knives here and there to add some gore because gore = good!!! 


































*Squad- Terrain*
So as i said, he gave me some figures to build a small squad out of. It was composed of 2 commanders from the Space Wolves, 1 duel weilding boltpistol CSM, 1 Standard SM that i modified to have a Bolt pistol, chain sword and a new CSM head, and 1 really bad looking CSM that had no arms and i also added a Bolt pistol and chain sword. 
I also added a bit of terrain i painted. Tell me what ya think 

















*Chaos Champion*
So this is my latest to date. As in i did this 30 min ago. I am still drybrushing my paints. i think it looks cool and i have nothing but the standard set right now so it the best i can do. This i sthe most detailed i have done. Me and my friend are going to see who can paint better. Gotta love friendly competion lol. 

































*Chaos Champion Base*
So how i did this. The bricks should look familiar to you considering you all have the pieces in every box of models you have. Yes! thats right its just pieces of cut up sprues that i cut to form a wall. Painted black and then over with brown then hit it with some PCV and static grass. Turned out pretty freakin sweet if ya ask me  let me know what yall think 

















*Chaos Biker*
so i was also given 1 Chaos Biker also and i felt like painting him today so i did. this was the final result. I am going for a rusted armor of the World Bearers look and i think i have pulled it off.  Sorry about the redness in the pic. Idk why my cam does that sometimes.


















*Little Troll and Dwarf*
I really have no freakin clue what these guys are. Also a donation from my friend. If you have any idea what they are from please tell me. On the Troll i added some splotch effecs on the cloke he is wearing. Turned out pretty nice. 

















*
Green Champion*
So I wanted to try another paint out and i liked it very much. This is my Champion for the soon to be finished with similar paint scheme standard assult squad. I want to add some inks but dont know which to add. Tell me what yall think and about the inks 



























New Termies i have started to paint and have finished 2
tell me what ya think. The camera does not take very good close ups so its a bit weird
I started with Merchrite red as a bas for all armor on the figure and moved to Gore red as the next coat. From there i highlighted with blode red. Next i trimed the armor in Brazen Brass. After i used Green as the under armor color. and Bolt gun for the wire and hoses and weapon. I have yet to paint the rack skulls and decor.








































​


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Great stuff, especially seeing as how you just started. I particularly like the sorcerer.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have started very well. Much better than my first batch of stuff(Technically my entire csm force is first batch) Keep it up. And if you can get the new citadel washes. They can be a little expensive but they are great for crappy painters like me.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guy, and i am open to C&C so please recommend new tecq for me. I have open ears so yeah


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey that's the Spawn I helped with! Anyways good start, and + rep.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

lol, yepp  It looks good!!! I have to get a camera that can take close ups better. Mine is Amazing ubt not at 1 foot on little figures. I will have better pics soon.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Dorantana. I really like the paint job you did on one of your dudes with the loin cloth/robes. I don't think I would have ever imagined those colours going together, but they look ace! Very chaos-y!


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha, thanks


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Well done mate!
You're off to a good start.

If you want to better your painting skills there are plenty of very helpful tutorials to be found here


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks bunches


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Just updated pics with new models  Check them out and tell what ya think and help me figure out what the little ones are löl


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

nice work dorantana keep it up +rep


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Gothic


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

for the two models you don't know, they are for Warhammer fantasy, the one on the left is a night goblin from the orcs and goblins army book and the right is a dwarf from the dwarfs army book.

I would also say to work on your eyes for your 1k son they just look wrong how the are, and use a cool color like blue or green for the eyes for a nice contrast to the hot colors you have all over the model.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Doran.

Just thought i'd post some comments.

I'm liking what you've done, especially considering it's early days for you and your doing it using the beginner set. There are a few things i'd recommend, just to help some of the colours on your model really 'pop'.

First i'd invest in expanding your paint range a little; i'd definitely get a few of the foundation washes. Badab Black and Ogryn flesh will be really useful for you.

First off the silver will just be washed with the Badab black, it'll make it more shaded and really tone it. Secondly the yellow/gold can be made to look beautiful in two simple steps:

Paint all the goldy yellow areas with the Ogryn flesh, just paint the wash on so it shades the original colour darker but not soak the model, then let it dry completely. Then give it a lighter overall wash of badab black, and when it's dry it'll give you a really awesome burnished gold effect. 

Secondly, something which I know is a bit of a cheat, but would work great for you is to invest in a pigment ink pen. Any good arts and crafts store will stock them, and look for a fine nib pen. Basically draw in lines between contrasting colours on edges like where the shoulder pad meets the trim, and around joints and other areas. It'll leave a very straight crisp blackline between everything, another really easy step to make things work really good. If your not sure on this i'll see if I can put up a tutorial or something 

Hope this helps 

Hows that for cranking it up a notch? ... BAM!


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

i had not thought of the pen. Thats a good idea. I will eventually gewt those inks and washes but i am limited on money while i am in another country.Yes a tutorial would deff help.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated with new base for Champion Critic and help appreciated


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you ever thought about thining your paints, i just thunk the red and yellow on the TSons looks kinda of Globby. The models you've drybrushed in the brownish colour look amazing for a beginner though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Just to let you know 
A). Your painging is great, stick with it.
B). Those two models you don't know about? The 'Troll' Is a Night Goblin from the Battle for skull pass starter set for warhammer fantasy. The Other one is a Dwarf from the same set


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Good, was hoping for some more pictures. Now you've made me get back into Chaos Space Marines, Dorantana! Maybe I should hate you? Nah, good work so far, please post more, and + rep for you!


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guy  and im very glad you have decided to join the Warped side Odd One löl


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Like the wall you made. I tried putting some on the front of a 'dozer blade on my Leman Russ, but it doesn't look right. Walls behind heavy bolters w bullet casings all over the shop would be cool I reckon if you ever fancied a challenge.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

So i added my new Champion that will lead my a small 7 man assult squad. Tell me what ya think and what inks should be added to improve it


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

post some more pics mate...

great painting for a 5 week ago joiner (doesnt make sense that sentence but oh well)

+rep mate


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

New Termies i have started to paint and have finished 2
tell me what ya think. The camera does not take very good close ups so its a bit weird
I started with Merchrite red as a bas for all armor on the figure and moved to Gore red as the next coat. From there i highlighted with blode red. Next i trimed the armor in Brazen Brass. After i used Green as the under armor color. and Bolt gun for the wire and hoses and weapon. I have yet to paint the rack skulls and decor.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

*Im back!!!*

Hey guys i am back from Germany 
I have as of tonight completed my Heavens Nightmare Rhino I have supplied pics below. Please give me some feedback. Do remember that this is my first Vehicle i have ever painted. The worst part is that the pics do not do this Paint job justice  




































​


----------

